

Chrome OS And The Microsoft Squeeze - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/23/chrome-os-microsoft-windows/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
stcredzero
The iPhone is showing us two things:

    
    
        - Most of your computer use doesn't require a full-on 
              Computer Workstation
        - A phone form factor isn't comfortable enough generally, 
              but will do in a pinch or for specialized tasks
    

Note how many of the most successful apps are specialized interfaces to an
existing web app! I can envision something with twice or even 4 times the
screen real estate, but which will comfortably fit in a woman's purse. There
is still some untapped potential in form factors and mobile computer use!

Why can't this larger screen area device just be an accessory to the phone?
There are no technology hurdles to this, that I can see.

